# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 12/2011 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Không khí càng ngày càng lạnh hơn rồi. Thật là thích! Từ tuần này cho đến Tết sẽ càng ít đi các khuyến mãi hoặc có thể sẽ không có. Tuy nhiên Didau sẽ cố gắng gửi đến các bạn không thiếu một thông tin khuyến mãi nào nếu có  :Wink: . Cập nhật vé máy bay hôm nay vẫn bắt đầu là các chặng nội địa. Phần quốc tế, Didau tìm thấy những chiếc vé rẻ một chiều từ Việt Nam đi Mỹ cho đến tháng 3. Nếu bạn đang có ý định đi du học, định cư hay trở về Mỹ sau kỳ nghỉ đông ở trường học thì có thể tận dụng cơ hội này. Cùng kiểm tra nhé!

*Khuyến mãi của tuần*

Tin vui: Hãng hàng không VietJet Air sẽ bắt đầu bán Vé máy bay với giá 10.000 đồng áp dụng cho các chuyến bay khởi hành trong thời gian từ ngày 25/12/2011 - 30/4/2012. Chương trình chỉ áp dụng cho phương thức mua vé trên website VietJetAir.com và thanh toán ngay bằng thẻ Visa hoặc Master Card.

Thêm một khuyến mãi hấp dẫn từ Cebu Pacific. Các bạn hãy suy nghĩ và quyết định nhanh nhé vì chỉ có 3 ngày để đặt vé. 

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Manila: 29$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 169$

*Hà Nội - Manila: 35$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 191$

Thời gian đặt vé: 7, 8, 9/12/2011

Thời gian bay: 01/02/2012 - 30/04/2012 

*Lưu ý: chặng bay từ Hà Nội - Manila có 2 chuyến/tuần bay vào các ngày thứ 4 và chủ nhật. chặng ngược lại Manila - Hà Nội bay vào thứ 3 và thứ 7

Giá khuyến mãi của đợt này tuy không rẻ bằng so với đợt tháng 11 vừa qua. Nhưng giá này vẫn còn khá tốt và bạn có thể tiết kiệm hơn 60$ so với vé thông thường đến Manila.

----------


## hangnt

*Nội địa*

Giá vé hấp dẫn trong khoảng thời gian từ : 21/01 - 31/01/2012 

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Huế: 1.199.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều*
*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt: 814.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều.*
*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc: 814.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều.*

*Hà Nội - Đà Nẵng: 1.573.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*
*Hà Nội - Nha Trang: 4.158.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 3.058.000 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*


*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM: 2.007.500 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Đà Nẵng - Tp.HCM: 1.281.500 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

*Vinh - Tp.HCM: 676.500 VNĐ/ 1 chiều.*



*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 1.265.000 VNĐ/ 1 chiều.*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội: 3.698.200 VNĐ/ khứ hồi.*

* Lưu ý:

Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

Tuần trước Didau có cập nhật cho bạn. Vé khuyến mãi đến Kuala Lumpur và Jakarta vào dịp Tết của hàng không Air Asia vẫn còn hạn cho đến hết ngày 11/12/2011, vẫn còn vài ngày nữa để các bạn quyết định và đặt vé.

*AIR ASIA*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 151$*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 157$*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 170$*

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 203$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 219$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*TIGER AIRWAYS*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 124$*
*Hà Nội - Singapore: 242$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*LaoAirways*

Có sự thay đổi giờ bay đến Vientiane (Viêng Chăn) - Lào của hàng không LaoAirways. Các chuyến bay chiều là 15h20 và 17h15 sẽ chuyển sang bay tối với 2 chuyến 19h20 và 21h25. Didau cũng cập nhật giá đến Vientiane để các bạn đang có ý định đi Lào trong thời gian tới 

*Tp.HCM - Vientiane: 285$*

*Hà Nội - Vientiane: 271$*

Các giá vé trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí.



*American Airlines*

Đây không phải là chương trình khuyến mãi, nhưng là những chiếc vé với giá cực tốt chỉ được hãng hàng không bán ra trong một thời gian ngắn. Các bạn sắp sẽ đi du học hay đi định cư ở Mỹ hoặc với các bạn đang trở về Việt Nam cho kỳ nghỉ đông của mình thì cũng có thể tận dụng để mua được chiếc vé với giá rẻ cho chuyến trở về Mỹ của mình.

*Tp.HCM/Hà Nội - Los Angeles: 550$*

Vé một chiều, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: từ 702$

Thời gian đặt vé: Từ nay - 31/01/2012

Thời gian bay: Từ nay - 31/03/2012

Quá cảnh: Narita

Ngoài Los Angeles, còn có các điểm đến khác như Chicago, Dallas, New York...

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé đi quốc tế trên là giá vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế và phụ phí, được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 01/02 - 10/02/2012.Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

